# Hibernate mit externem Datenbankserver?



## daNny (6. Jun 2008)

Hallöchen!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir gerade ziemlich dumm anstelle. Ich möchte eine Anwendung schreiben, die verschiedenste Daten persistent in einer Datenbank abspeichert. Solange sich die Datenbank lokal auf meinem Server befindet, funktioniert das Schreiben/Auslesen usw... in diese auch problemlos. Nun habe ich einmal versucht, in eine externe Datenbank, die sich in meinem Netzwerk befindet, zu schreiben. Also kam ich auf die Idee, meine *hibernate.cfg.xml* einfach abzuändern, und anstatt der localhost-Angabe, einfach die Daten des Mysql-Servers anzugeben.

Ich habe also folgendes getan: 

```
<property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/hibernatetest</property>
```
geändert in

```
<property name="connection.url">jdbc:mysql://192.168.2.252:3306/hibernatetest</property>
```

Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt, nachdem die Loginanzeige, also 
_*19:04:55,151  INFO DriverManagerConnectionProvider:86 - connection properties: {user=root, password=****}*_
so ca. 1 Minute angezeigt wurde, einen Timeout, dass die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden konnte:
_*19:08:04,338  WARN SettingsFactory:117 - Could not obtain connection metadata
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure*_

Muss ich etwas beachten, damit meine Anwendung mit ner externen Datenbank kommunizieren kann? Eine Blockierung durch FIrewall o.ä. kann ich eigentlich ausschließen.

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Abend und danke für die evtl. Hilfe! 

Danny


----------



## Kim Stebel (6. Jun 2008)

Du musst mysql auch sagen, dass es Verbindungen von anderen Rechnern annehmen soll. Ist oft abgeschaltet.


----------



## daNny (6. Jun 2008)

Au mann! Genau das wars!
Vielen vielen Dank für den Denkanstoss 

Stichwort skip-networking und der Freigabe für bestimmte Hosts a'la 192.160.2.%


----------

